# Bucks Summer League: Pepsi League Wrapup



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Summer League: Heat 72 Bucks 61*

Miami 72 Milwaukee 61 

A rough start for the Bucks of the future:

Marcus Haislip: 1/13 shooting but 11 boards
TJ Ford 3/13 shooting, 5 reb 4 ast 2 stl 6 tos 

A good game for Dan Gadzuric - 14 points and 7 boards.

Not that any of these games mean a lot, but its interesting to note that Ford didn't do much better than Heat PG of the future experiment Dwayne Wade who tallied up 5 assists and 7 TOs.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

While TJ shots just 3/13, he managed to end up with 14 points. 7/7 FT shooting is a good sign.

So his statline looked like this:
14 points 5 rebounds 4 assists 6 TO's

Dwayne Wade:
10 points 6 rebounds 5 assists 7 TO's


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Very similar but TJford is better at driving to the hole.....but wade had the help of Caron....and their role player......

Also from i have heard is that TJFord was making impressive passes but i came unaffected because their teammates werent that adjust to that.....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wolves 98 Bucks 78 

Dan Gadzuric contining to throw it down with authority but to no avail


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bucks 86 Magic 84 

The Bucks get their first win. TJ looks to have had a very nice game against Reece Gaines... 7 points 11 assists 2 steals only 1 TO.

Gadzuric with another offensive showcase.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Bucks 94 Pistons 79*

Bucks 94 Pistons 79 

In his best game of the summer, Bucks rookie T.J. Ford dashed, slashed and, yes, shot the Bucks to victory with a 16-point, 7-assist effort in Milwaukee's 94-79 victory over Detroit at the Pepsi Pro Summer League in Orlando, Fla.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bucks have no answers for Cavaliers 

Cavs 75 Bucks 63


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Pepsi League Wrap Up*

Bucks leaders in the Pepsi Summer league:

*TJ Ford shot 41% total and 37.5% from three point land. A very nice 94.4% free throw percentage (especially when he got to the line a lot). Ah grabbed 3.4 rpg, 1.2 steals, an at the cost of 3.6 TOs. 10.6 ppg

*Dan Gadzuric i shot 58.5% from the field for 12.6ppg and added 7 rpg and .8 blocks.

* Norm Richardson seemed to be the best of the FAs, contributed 8.8ppg and shot 56% from the field (37.5% in threes), added 4.3rpg, 3.0apg, and .8 spg. Unlike Alex Scales, he didn't come in and jack up a bunch of shots to get his points. Norm's got a good handle for a 6'5" guy and I wouldn't mind seeing him stick at all.

The ugly:
* Marcus Haislip shot 28% from the field on 10 shots per game.
* Szymon Szewczyk looks pretty far away from being a competitive NBA baller. 35% from the field lots of TOs, few minutes, little production. Not a death sentence by any means for the highly touted second rounder, but he's got a lot of work ahead of him.


----------

